# T-shirt Business Models



## Flatcallbrand (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone have any good business model to show what steps to go about in expanding your apparel company. Some type of guide to follow for getting more fans and commerce flowing through your business. We are an apparel company sell poker gear not a T-shirt manufacturing or screen printing company.


----------



## dkae graffix (Aug 22, 2012)

Specific models, not sure. 

But a few books I've been reading lately have been helpful in that regard. The first is Business Model Generation and the other is Inbound Marketing.


----------

